# Albino blackheadpython



## Bigchewy (Sep 2, 2012)

Have u guys see one those albino blackhead python in Australia ? 
http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...FwVl6PDgyy6RfLmJA&sig2=7mpozykTbC6_NQn_TuUujA


----------



## Rob (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw a pic ages ago on here, don't know if it was in this country or not though. At first I hated it, but now I don't mind it so much.

LOL. Look how big she is at 3 years old. Something I have to look forward to.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 2, 2012)

Now that is what they should look like. I have always regarded the black headed pythons as 'blondes'. Now they are showing their true colours. 

I prefer the normal blackheaded. I am not a great fan of light colours, but that is just me.


----------



## onthillside (Sep 2, 2012)

There are a few threads already about this topic but yes they are here in Oz
T


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i was too then i start to like it amazing how Bhp breed ahp wonder what Been crossed with?


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 2, 2012)

I prefer the good old normal blackheads not the ones who have gone through selective breeding and such. Also what's the point of calling it a black headed python when the albinos have white heads.


----------



## onthillside (Sep 2, 2012)

The normal BHP's are very nice but if you see one of these, well......awesome!!! Is all I can say.

- - - Updated - - -



Hazordous-Herps said:


> I prefer the good old normal blackheads not the ones who have gone through selective breeding and such. Also what's the point of calling it a black headed python when the albinos have white heads.


And an albino olive is no longer olive so should it be called a white python?
And an albino spotted should be called a non spotted python.
haha


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 2, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> I prefer the good old normal blackheads not the ones who have gone through selective breeding and such. Also what's the point of calling it a black headed python when the albinos have white heads.





onthillside said:


> There are a few threads already about this topic but yes they are here in Oz
> T




So who the breeders?


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 2, 2012)

onthillside said:


> The normal BHP's are very nice but if you see one of these, well......awesome!!! Is all I can say.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No It was a joke and I was stating that the name defines a key point in the black headed python not there anymore with the new albinos. I'm not saying that any morph or albino animal shouldn't be called what it is like an albino olive not being an olive. I really should stop making bad joke on here as people always bag them out


----------



## onthillside (Sep 2, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> No It was a joke and I was satin the name defines a key point in the black headed python not there anymore with the albinos. I'm not saying that any morph or albino animal shouldn't be called what it is like an albino olive not being an olive. I really should stop making bad joke on here as people always bag them out


No prob, I took it as a joke and was joking back with the little haha at the end.
regards
T


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 2, 2012)

Im not a big fan of it, i prefer the normal BHPS !


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 2, 2012)

wow when i see one for sale. ill pay 2000000000 for one of those.

- - - Updated - - -

wow when i see one for sale. ill pay 2000000000 for one of those.


----------



## PMyers (Sep 2, 2012)

Have to say, not a fan... but to each their own, I guess.

Certainly wouldn't pay two trillion dollars, like some


----------



## Jande (Sep 2, 2012)

You can keep the normals and the albinos, just gimme that axanthic any day hehe. :lol:


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2012)

I quite like them


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 2, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> I prefer the good old normal blackheads not the ones who have gone through selective breeding and such. Also what's the point of calling it a black headed python when the albinos have white heads.



The brunettes are blondes in disguise.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm looking at my bhp right now. I wouldn't swap him for one of those.


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2012)

They were produced by Piet Nuijten in Holland. A good friend has 100% hets ready to breed next season.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow they look amazing, i actually like the look of the albino's more then the normal black headed's  only my opinion tho. Are they available to the hobby here in australia?


----------



## sharky (Sep 2, 2012)

Excuse me but they are the WHITE HEADED PYTHON, LOL! Very nice though I still prefer the normals ;D


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 2, 2012)

They are stunning. Id be happy with one!


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen pics of them before that made their heads look like uncooked hotdogs, but those look pretty damn nice.


----------



## whyme (Sep 2, 2012)

In the flesh, they sure are amazing!


----------



## thals (Sep 2, 2012)

Incredible looking animals, totally agree with whyme, they would be nothing short of amazing in the flesh.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 2, 2012)

They are here in Oz. Was a pair of het albino hatchies for sale on this site last year. Big bucks for the next few years though I would think


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry guys, normal BHP's for me 
I am not a big fan on Albino's except for Darwin's for some reason, I prefer them Albino xD
Anyway, each to their own.


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Sep 2, 2012)

No freaking way!!! That looks amazing!!!!  wat a beautiful snake!


----------

